# Rome katana 2018 vs union atlas 2018



## killerloop82 (Oct 29, 2016)

Hey guys, how you compare this 2 bindings?
Comfort, responsiveness, stiffness, and so on.... 
Thanks


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

You look them up in their websites or an online shop?

Katana is 10/10 in customization - you can customize just about everything, even the angle of the highbacks. Very damp with d3o bushings. Comes with 2 sets of footbed for canting or none. Straps are meaty, some say too thick, but comfortable and effective. 

Atlas is a simple, stout workhorse. Not nearly as customizable as the Katana. Fixed canted footbed. Simple but effective straps - ankle straps are hit-or-miss with some people. 

You like to fiddle with stuff, go Katana. Go Atlas if you want stout simplicity.


----------



## killerloop82 (Oct 29, 2016)

I own last year Atlas, and I am very happy with it.
I am looking to buy now bindings for a powder/freeride board, the new atlas looks good, but so does the katana.
What about the katanas toe strap? some people says that is to strechy


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

killerloop82 said:


> What about the katanas toe strap? some people says that is to strechy


They may be talking about the ones from like two or more seasons ago. They fixed it in 16/17(?) and work great now.


----------



## killerloop82 (Oct 29, 2016)

What about response?


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

killerloop82 said:


> What about response?


I'm happy with mine, but it depends on your boot binding combo too.


----------

